# People commenting on emporium guitar sale threads



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

Lately I've seen a major increase in people commenting on other users guitar for sale ads. I'm not talking about GLWS or Beauty guitar! but more so comments that are not asking questions about the specific guitar and or criticizing it, or responding to another posters comment and it turns into a whole sub thread. If I was a seller( and I've sold a decent amount), I wouldn't want that on my for sale ad. I find it ignorant, especially when most people commenting have no intention of buying. If you want to discuss that model, or something in relation to it, start a new thread. And I'm obviously not talking about the recent scam ads. What do you guys think?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Use the report button.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

So long as it’s not derogatory I can’t imagine anyone minds the free bump that much.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Too bad you can't turn off comments like you can in a facebook group.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GeorgeMich said:


> If you want to discuss that model, or something in relation to it, start a new thread.


I agree.

I also totally support @Budda 's suggestion to use the report feature.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If it happens it's good for the seller. Relax.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if it was a previous software version on GC or another forum but it was set up that only the OP could post in a FS ad. It kept the ads clean. As a seller, It's a trade off as you do get a free bump as @RBlakeney stated as long as it's not overkill. I had an ad where a whole other discussion started and with over 2 pages, the message or ad itself got lost. Maybe consider limiting the number of posts (?) - e.g. after 5 posts the ad no longer can be bumped. Would control the bumps by the OP and the free bumps.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Also should be noted that this is not the forum to suggest changes to the website and even if we all agree with you, it doesn't mean anything is going to change.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alex said:


> I'm not sure if it was a previous software version on GC or another forum but it was set up that only the OP could post in a FS ad. It kept the ads clean. As a seller, It's a trade off as you do get a free bump as @RBlakeney stated as long as it's not overkill. I had an ad where a whole other discussion started and with over 2 pages, the message or ad itself got lost. Maybe consider limiting the number of posts (?) - e.g. after 5 posts the ad no longer can be bumped. Would control the bumps by the OP and the free bumps.


I'm pretty sure the buy and sell was set up so that only GC members could reply in the ads. After the forum was taken over that changed.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm pretty sure the buy and sell was set up so that only GC members could reply in the ads. After the forum was taken over that changed.


Only paying members could reply to ads. People who aren't members of GC can't get past the log in screen.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Because my main purpose in spending time on this site is not to flog product I don't get too prissy about the rules. I try to apply common sense and decent ethics I suppose but this isn't my business. It's a hobby.

So no, I would never criticize someone's item for sale or make comments about the price, but I don't worry too much about a positive comment here and there, as long as it's not some organized shill activity.

Seems like the majority of complaints on this site are related to buying and selling.

Funny.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Only paying members could reply to ads. People who aren't members of GC can't get past the log in screen.



I meant paying members.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Guncho said:


> Also should be noted that this is not the forum to suggest changes to the website and even if we all agree with you, it doesn't mean anything is going to change.


Not asking for a change was just wondering people’s opinions on it. Thought I’d post here as it’s related to electric guitars and sales.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> People who aren't members of GC can't *read* or reply to any threads.


Mrs. Greco is not a member/signed in and FS threads show up on her computer.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Also should be noted that this is not the forum to suggest changes to the website and even if we all agree with you, it doesn't mean anything is going to change.


I would also point out that it seems like most requests for changes go unheeded. I'd guess this is one of them as it's asking for lower post count which is contrary to the new conglomerates business model.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

player99 said:


> If it happens it's good for the seller. Relax.


I’m not uptight, just legitimately wondering what people think on this topic. A free bump is great I agree, it just sometimes falls into something completely off topic and I don’t think that’s good for the seller anymore in my opinion.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've seen it happen, But sometimes the discussion goes on even after the item has been sold. I didn't think it has caused any grief with someone who is selling and item as I have not seen anyone complain about it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

greco said:


> Mrs. Greco is not a member/signed in and FS threads show up on her computer.


You're right. You just can't reply to anything.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

GeorgeMich said:


> Not asking for a change was just wondering people’s opinions on it. Thought I’d post here as it’s related to electric guitars and sales.


Whad'ya mean by that??? I'll drop ya right here bud!

All kidding aside (and speaking to the original question), some of the membership does seem to be engaging in more policing of the posting rules and in confrontative commentary within classified posts (the recent scam posts may have triggered some of this and should probably just be reported). I have noticed a higher degree of "snarkyness" around here lately though, in all honesty. I've noticed the very same thing in my workplace as well recently so I'm assuming COVID related fatigue may be a factor in both cases.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I've seen what you mean and I'm guilty of it myself. I think in my case it's getting a little tiring to see something like, "_OMG this is the best guitar I ever owned!_" in reply to someone else's ad on an instrument that's been through multiple owners over the last 12 months. You see it in both the guitar and amp sections. 

So if people want to go down this path of hard moderation, then I'd say unless you're asking a question about the ad/item for sale then any editorializing whether it's positive or negative should be out.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Let's make this a comment free forum.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

We can keep talking about this and that, which really doesn't mean a thing in all honesty. The people who have the ability to do some changes to get things better here doesn't seem to really care.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I've seen what you mean and I'm guilty of it myself. I think in my case it's getting a little tiring to see something like, "_*OMG this is the best guitar I ever owned!*_*" i*n reply to someone else's ad on an instrument that's been through multiple owners over the last 12 months. You see it in both the guitar and amp sections.
> 
> So if people want to go down this path of hard moderation, then I'd say unless you're asking a question about the ad/item for sale then any editorializing whether it's positive or negative should be out.


I did answer someone's criticism in a post and told him we can't chastise all the dumb comments on ads. Every seller has the right to word their ads how they want. Even if that means silly comments about how "this is the greatest piece of holy grail equipment I've ever owned". 
I've never sold anything I thought was the "Holy Grail" but I've sold some really great equipment cause I was bored and wanted to try a different piece of equipment.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I did answer someone's criticism in a post and told him we can't chastise all the dumb comments on ads. Every seller has the right to word their ads how they want. Even if that means silly comments about how "this is the greatest piece of holy grail equipment I've ever owned".
> I've never sold anything I thought was the "Holy Grail" but I've sold some really great equipment cause I was bored and wanted to try a different piece of equipment.


To be fair it's probably just cause I'm jealous that I'll never be able to play in that price range.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I occasionally comment when I see something for sale that I know is a good deal and/or I have experience with similar gear and liked it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 346808


I didn't spot Bernie Sanders and his mittens anywhere in this so...what's the point?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 346808


Where are the Covid masks?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> I didn't spot Bernie Sanders and his mittens anywhere in this so...what's the point?


a certain degree of culture and elegance

...pish


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You were expecting a point? Lower your expectations. It's Friday.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I did answer someone's criticism in a post and told him we can't chastise all the dumb comments on ads. Every seller has the right to word their ads how they want. Even if that means silly comments about how "this is the greatest piece of holy grail equipment I've ever owned".
> I've never sold anything I thought was the "Holy Grail" but I've sold some really great equipment cause I was bored and wanted to try a different piece of equipment.


Yep, that was me. My beef was that we don't have to call down other instruments to push the value of the one you're selling. I took your "scolding", and didn't fan the oncoming flame-fest.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

numb41 said:


> Yep, that was me. My beef was that we don't have to call down other instruments to push the value of the one you're selling. I took your "scolding", and didn't fan the oncoming flame-fest.


Yes I saw your point. I do think its silly to say X year is better than all the other years. But it happens. In some cases it may have some validity to it. You should see them go on and on over at the Martin guitar forum about how superior the first Martin Authentics built were, which were the D-18 1937 from 2005 and 2006. If I took all the comments to heart I'd feel so insecure about my 2013 Martin Authentic 1939. Maybe they were better, I don't know I've never played one. But some players who's opinion I respect say so.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't mind if someone comment on my ad. Same thing with a full conversation between two members.

If I could change one thing/rule... Title should be more explicit. I hate those ads with only "Pedals" in the title.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I figure if the comment in no way discourages the sale of the listed item, then it's fine. The "About Us" section of this website says "Come join the discussion about collections, displays, models, styles, amps, modifications, kits, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!" Apparently classifieds are part of the discussions.

Also, if a conversation naturally comes up on a for sale item, it doesn't make any sense to create a new topic just for that somewhere else. If the seller feels the thread has been hijacked, they could always start a new one. But I have never seen a For Sale thread so hijacked that it actively made me not want to buy the item for sale.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I recently asked a seller if his item was a "Acme Co." product or made from "Acme Co." parts, because from the thread title it wasn't clear. The sellers response was somewhat combative, so tar and feather me for asking a question that shouldn't have had to asked in the first place if the seller was clear in his posting.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I recently asked a seller if his item was a "Acme Co." product or made from "Acme Co." parts, because from the thread title it wasn't clear. The sellers response was somewhat combative, so tar and feather me for asking a question that shouldn't have had to asked in the first place if the seller was clear in his posting.



Some people are touchy but I'm sure it had something to do with how the question was constructed.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Totally agree.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Some people are touchy but I'm sure it had something to do with how the question was constructed.


There was no inference, just a simple is it or isn't it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

If a FS thread goes in another direction, perhaps the seller could just interrupt in a friendly way..."....getting back on topic, this is still for sale..." and I think people will get the hint.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I will say this is the only site I belong to where it seems to be kosher to criticize an asking price. For me, if I see something that is mistakenly described or misrepresented, I like a call out. But if you don’t like someone’s price? Move on, no one is forcing you to buy it. My thoughts anyway.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

morepowder said:


> I will say this is the only site I belong to where it seems to be kosher to criticize an asking price.


According to the forum rules, comments about the asking price are not permitted.


*Rules specific to the For Sale Forum*

1) No eBay, Kijiji or Craig List ads to be posted in the forums.
2) Guitar and related equipment only
3) Please post only items YOU own
4) No more than 3 for sale threads allowed per user/per forum. Multiple items per thread allowed and preferred in pedals and Guitar Parts.
5) Replica/fake/counterfeit guitars MUST be clearly advertised as such. No images of headstock logos should be present in an ad that is for one of these guitars. If you are not sure of the provenance of your instrument, please do not list it for sale here.
6) Please update your ad if item sells and change the prefix to SOLD
6) GuitarsCanada accepts no responsibility for deals made through the forum
*7) Please do not comment on asking prices
8) No derogatory remarks regarding items for sale*
9) Items posted must have an asking price in CDN funds (Trade items excluded)
10) Please use the appropriate thread prefix in your thread title. i.e., FS, FT, WTB.
11) Please limit the bumping of ads to once weekly.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

morepowder said:


> I will say this is the only site I belong to where it seems to be kosher to criticize an asking price. For me, if I see something that is mistakenly described or misrepresented, I like a call out. But if you don’t like someone’s price? Move on, no one is forcing you to buy it. My thoughts anyway.


From what I've seen those posts are usually taken down, but maybe only after being flagged by someone? Not sure. I haven't seen too many price comments, although when it's a bargain there's often plenty of "someone should buy this" posts.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

morepowder said:


> I will say this is the only site I belong to where it seems to be kosher to criticize an asking price. For me, if I see something that is mistakenly described or misrepresented, I like a call out. But if you don’t like someone’s price? Move on, no one is forcing you to buy it. My thoughts anyway.


r
Try Facebook marketplace. Way worse.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I joined the forum because I was told that the prices are reasonable and as long as we ask reasonable prices, there are a lot of reasonable buyers.

99% of the time I find it easier to sell on kijiji and I find that a lot of listings are 20-30% higher than prices that I’ve listed the exact same items for and had them sit for months.

I have liked everyone that I’ve met in real life on the forum, and I have learned a lot from folks on here especially ones who have been tinkering and playing guitar since I was shitting my diaper in 1992.

Buuut.. I also find witnessing and engaging in verbal, physical, real life or internet confrontations arousing. Sometimes as men, we need to speak up and call one another a fucker or a prick or a cunt. If you go on google scholar you can find a lot of literature on the bodies physiological response to fighting and swearing even reading the word “cunt”.

I don’t think that it’s a good idea to fight or argue in front of children or women or small animals. But I think that this forum is a big dirty tree house where the lads all come to smoke cigarettes and fart and look at play boy magazines.

“Toxic masculinity” is just how “testosterone” is pronounced in snow flake. As a collective, I think it’s healthy for us all to chime in and respond and not be afraid to admit when we are wrong or stand our ground etc.

I do agree that it’s not necessary for all of us to up on someone and tell them that their prized guitar is a piece of shit. But if you post something and say that it’s “the greatest instrument ever crafted by man” or set yourself up for that kind of response, the backlash is a natural response to doing or saying something like that.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I've seen what you mean and I'm guilty of it myself. I think in my case it's getting a little tiring to see something like, "_OMG this is the best guitar I ever owned!_" in reply to someone else's ad on an instrument that's been through multiple owners over the last 12 months. You see it in both the guitar and amp sections.
> 
> So if people want to go down this path of hard moderation, then I'd say unless you're asking a question about the ad/item for sale then any editorializing whether it's positive or negative should be out.


Any thoughts of hard editorialization that decreases post counts is now out of the question under the new ownership.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I joined the forum because I was told that the prices are reasonable and as long as we ask reasonable prices, there are a lot of reasonable buyers.
> 
> 99% of the time I find it easier to sell on kijiji and I find that a lot of listings are 20-30% higher than prices that I’ve listed the exact same items for and had them sit for months.
> 
> ...


Don't be such a cunt.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

It does seem like post counts are the goal.

The “rules” state a limit of one bump a week. Fair enough. But 40 random ”GLWTS” or similar is all good! 😁😁. If one bump a week is real, there wouldn’t be the ability of others to comment, just PM the OP.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I see no rules regarding making derogatory comments about the people selling items. ;^)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a forum. By the very definition it's a place where people talk and exchange ideas and views. Otherwise it would be an online marketplace. As long as the rules set out by the owners are being followed, it's all good dude.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> I see no rules regarding making derogatory comments about the people selling items. ;^)


Good one! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Someone buy my stuff.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> I joined the forum because I was told that the prices are reasonable and as long as we ask reasonable prices, there are a lot of reasonable buyers.
> 
> 99% of the time I find it easier to sell on kijiji and I find that a lot of listings are 20-30% higher than prices that I’ve listed the exact same items for and had them sit for months.
> 
> ...


you should take this fucking attitude to the jordan peterson forums where it belongs. where the fuck does it say this forum is only for men? it's a fair description for our demographic as-is, but this ridiculous and puerile attitude is a huge red flag that makes a lot of people feel unwelcome here.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

markxander said:


> you should take this fucking attitude to the jordan peterson forums where it belongs. where the fuck does it say this forum is only for men? it's a fair description for our demographic as-is, but this ridiculous and puerile attitude is a huge red flag that makes a lot of people feel unwelcome here.


Careful, we got a badass over here


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> Careful, we got a badass over here


Just a decent person by the looks of it.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> Just a decent person by the looks of it.


Yeah man, that aggressive response was totally warranted 😂


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TDeneka said:


> Yeah man, that aggressive response was totally warranted 😂


Why dont you think it was warranted? Show it to 5 women and see if they think the A12A post was in any way not alarming.

I'd rather someone not tolerate that than think its hilarious.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> Yeah man, that aggressive response was totally warranted 😂


the dude literally told us that's how he expects people to talk to him


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Yeah that one took a weird turn, though as soon as the term "snowflake" is uttered my brain tends to shut down. 

As for the topic at hand: multi-page meandering conversations on sale posts are annoying, but it seems like a lot of it if late is due to the amount of random scammers and brand new posters. If it's on topic to the gear at hand specifically, others probably do a better job selling my gear than I ever would.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've read it three times now.
What I get out of it is _his_ perspective as a man.
You can't expect him to describe a woman's view of it, or do you?
Nowhere did I get the impression that he implies that 'women are not allowed' here.
I think that some folks are reading into it what they want to. snowflakes


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> Why dont you think it was warranted? Show it to 5 women and see if they think the A12A post was in any way not alarming.
> 
> I'd rather someone not tolerate that than think its hilarious.


No idea what A12A means. 
Regardless, anyone who reads that post objectively won't find it "alarming".



markxander said:


> the dude literally told us that's how he expects people to talk to him


no he "literally" didn't.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If they dont feel safe posting here, they wont. The absence of female users here speaks to that.

Not that 95% of the regulars care though.

Edit: yeesh.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

markxander said:


> you should take this fucking attitude to the jordan peterson forums where it belongs. where the fuck does it say this forum is only for men? it's a fair description for our demographic as-is, but this ridiculous and puerile attitude is a huge red flag that makes a lot of people feel unwelcome here.


1. Do you spend a lot of time addressing micro aggressions on the Jordan Peterson forum? Is there such a forum? 

2. I just assumed that this forum is for men based on the fact that woman hit me if I tell them the truth about how much music toys cost.

3. I bet the people you refer to would be even more alarmed and feel even more unwelcome if they knew that I typed out my entire response to the original post with my penis.

@Budda I don’t surround myself with 4th wave feminists who think that the existence of men is a violation of their human rights. So the only red flag that usually goes up is the fact that I will spend $500 on a guitar pedal that I hate after 4 days and then shovel my driveway by hand for 8 months rather than taking that money and fixing my snow blower.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yikes.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> 1. Do you spend a lot of time addressing micro aggressions on the Jordan Peterson forum? Is there such a forum?
> 2. I just assumed that this forum is for men based on the fact that woman hit me if I tell them the truth about how much music toys cost.
> 3. I bet the people you refer to would be even more alarmed and feel even more unwelcome if they knew that I typed out my entire response to the original post with my penis.
> @Budda I don’t surround myself with 4th wave feminists who think that the existence of men is a violation of their human rights. So the only red flag that usually goes up is the fact that I will spend $500 on a guitar pedal that I hate after 4 days and then shovel my driveway by hand for 8 months rather than taking that money and fixing my snow blower.


OK, that made me laugh, and then laugh some more.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> OK, that made me laugh, and then laugh some more.


I legit laughed out loud when I read that comment.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Some dipshit commented in my wtb thread with a bunch incorrect and or irrelevant crap, did not appreciate no matter how well intentioned.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

keto said:


> Some dipshit commented in my wtb thread with a bunch incorrect and or irrelevant crap, did not appreciate no matter how well intentioned.


I think that was me.
You said you wanted a “USA strat with a fat neck but not custom shop.”

And I said “They haven’t made USA strats with fat necks since 1957”.

I was being 50% well intentioned and 50% “who is this dipshit who thinks that that there is such thing as an American Standard with a fat neck”.

Partially because your caption was so vague. But now I see that you meant anything made in USA (AVRI) with a medium C neck and it makes sense to me.

And I’ve gotta say, that’s a good lookin strat.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I think that was me.
> You said you wanted a “USA strat with a fat neck but not custom shop.”
> 
> And I said “They haven’t made USA strats with fat necks since 1957”.
> ...


The '90's Jeff Beck strats have huge necks.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> The '90's Jeff Beck strats have huge necks.


I did not know that 🤔
Never seen one.

Usually when someone says “USA Strat” I just assume that it’s a standard model. Just based on the “MIM or MIJ strat wanted” kind of thing.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Guitar related sites are the only social media I have apart from texting. As soon as a topic goes agro, I’m out. I’ve got no time for nastiness so I just scroll past. I don’t get involved because I don’t care. Evan if I did care, this is such a weak medium for accurate discussion what with the lack of nuance provided by facial expression, tone of voice and empathy, that it’s better to stick with guitar related comment. Evan writing this, I wonder if it comes off more as criticism than observation. I don’t care enough to insult. 
As for the topic at hand, whatever.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Fuzzy dagger said:


> Guitar related sites are the only social media I have apart from texting. As soon as a topic goes agro, I’m out. I’ve got no time for nastiness so I just scroll past. I don’t get involved because I don’t care. Evan if I did care, this is such a weak medium for accurate discussion what with the lack of nuance provided by facial expression, tone of voice and empathy, that it’s better to stick with guitar related comment. Evan writing this, I wonder if it comes off more as criticism than observation. I don’t care enough to insult.
> As for the topic at hand, whatever.


I can't tell if you're serious or being sarcastic....


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Ha!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Now that the “Great Orange One” has left office, I was wondering what to read on a Sunday morning.

oh, can someone comment on my WTB Connector plugs......pls.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

bzrkrage said:


> Now that the “Great Orange One” has left office, I was wondering what to read on a Sunday morning.
> 
> oh, can someone comment on my WTB Connector plugs......pls.



If you order the parts, I will wire you whatever non PCB Les Paul configuration you want. For free.

Just have to solder in the pickup and switch leads.


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

troyhead said:


> I figure if the comment in no way discourages the sale of the listed item, then it's fine. The "About Us" section of this website says "Come join the discussion about collections, displays, models, styles, amps, modifications, kits, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!" Apparently classifieds are part of the discussions.
> 
> Also, if a conversation naturally comes up on a for sale item, it doesn't make any sense to create a new topic just for that somewhere else. If the seller feels the thread has been hijacked, they could always start a new one. But I have never seen a For Sale thread so hijacked that it actively made me not want to sell the item h


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a random comment on a thread about random comments on different threads.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> ... I think in my case it's getting a little tiring to see something like, "_OMG this is the best guitar I ever owned!_" in reply to someone else's ad on an instrument that's been through multiple owners over the last 12 months.


Yeah, I don’t get those. I mean, if I'm looking for a used guitar, I don’t want to hear from every guy that’s touched it. 

Do these commenters think they’re making the guitar more appealing by showing that several previous owners thought it wasn’t worth keeping?

I read a recent FS thread where three former owners all chimed in, for example.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If it was a piece of shit nobody would say anything. Lots of guys here turn over gear constantly to buy new gear. I don't think it's like the boys boasting how they all fucked your new girlfriend. lol

Plus you could pm them and ask question the sell may not want to answer.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

TubeStack said:


> Yeah, I don’t get those. I mean, if I'm looking for a used guitar, I don’t want to hear from every guy that’s touched it.
> 
> Do these commenters think they’re making the guitar more appealing by showing that several previous owners thought it wasn’t worth keeping?
> 
> I read a recent FS thread where three former owners all chimed in, for example.


If it’s the one I think it is...

If I’m dropping “used car money” on a player grade Pre-CBS Strat, I want to hear from as many people with hands-on experience as possible.

An Epi LP Special? Not so much.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> If it’s the one I think it is...
> 
> If I’m dropping “used car money” on a player grade Pre-CBS Strat, I want to hear from as many people with hands-on experience as possible.
> 
> An Epi LP Special? Not so much.


Do you think that you're going to get a negative reply/opinion in somebodies thread?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Do you think that you're going to get a negative reply/opinion in somebodies thread?


If the negative opinion exists, yes.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Budda said:


> If the negative opinion exists, yes.


I doubt that, and have yet to see it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Do you think that you're going to get a negative reply/opinion in somebodies thread?


In that particular case, it was more a case of people wondering what was original, replaced, condition, etc. When you have 3 previous owners chime in, that’s a big help.

As far as how it plays, sounds? You’re right. I’ll make up my own mind.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> ... I think in my case it's getting a little tiring to see something like, "_OMG this is the best guitar I ever owned!_" in reply to someone else's ad on an instrument that's been through multiple owners over the last 12 months. You see it in both the guitar and amp sections.


In my case, I'd really wonder about any guitar that's had multiple owners in 12 months (where "multiple" is, say, more than three). What's _wrong _with it? Is it haunted or something?


----------

